
High-Performance TensorFlow on Intel Xeon Using NGraph - jennifermyers
https://ai.intel.com/high-performance-tensorflow-on-intel-xeon-using-ngraph/
======
chrisaycock
Compiler techniques to speed-up deep learning have seen a lot of recent
research activity. The article is about Intel's nGraph and provides
comparisons to Google's XLA:

[https://www.tensorflow.org/performance/xla/](https://www.tensorflow.org/performance/xla/)

Amazon and University of Washington have NNVM:

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/machine-learning/introducing-
nn...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/machine-learning/introducing-nnvm-
compiler-a-new-open-end-to-end-compiler-for-ai-frameworks/)

And there's University of Illinois's DLVM:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.03016](https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.03016)

